# Playing Sa Lotto Online



## devdev

Ok, so a family member wants to know if she can buy lotto tickets online, and play that way.

I did some googling, but not sure if the sites I found are genuine sites, or just dodgy.

Does national lottery have a site you can get directly from, and can anyone offer some advice please? This is not something I know anything about


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Ok, so a family member wants to know if she can buy lotto tickets online, and play that way.
> 
> I did some googling, but not sure if the sites I found are genuine sites, or just dodgy.
> 
> Does national lottery have a site you can get directly from, and can anyone offer some advice please? This is not something I know anything about



If you bank with FNB online you can do it all there! Piece of cake!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

If you are a client of FNB then you can play through online banking which to me is the safest online way to play.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> If you bank with FNB online you can do it all there! Piece of cake!


Dammit, beat me to it by like seconds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev

Ok, that doesn't help then. 

I'm not going to suggest she moves to FNB just to play lotto 

She is with Standard - Anyone else got some good ideas?


----------



## ShaneW

Lol... was about to say... fnb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

I see on lotto website you can play via the post - I don't see that as being feasible

Surely there must be an online service???


----------



## BhavZ

Apparently you can play through Vodacom, MTN and Cell C

Vodacom Link
MTN Link
Cell C

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

This is a secure site that you can trust and that I have used and that I can vouch for.

https://secure.playsalottery.co.za/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## devdev

Hmm checked out MTN:

Love these fees:

*Costs*
Please take note of the following costs when using MTN Lotto.
A R1 Transaction fee will be added to all Lotto Plays.


*Depositing money into your wallet*

For either via EFT or Cash deposits normal Banking charges may apply.

*Payout costs*

R7.50 handling fee every time you request a payout.
*Please note:* Bank validation (FICA) needs to be performed on your bank account details. There is a once off R8.50 cost.


----------



## devdev

Reinvanhardt said:


> This is a secure site that you can trust and that I have used and that I can vouch for.
> 
> https://secure.playsalottery.co.za/



Nice one @Reinvanhardt ! This looks tons better than the first few sites I checked from google.

Seems to me like this whole lotto thing is actually just a scam used to take money from citizens, and targets those who don't really have any spare money in the first place with promises of a 1 in x million chance of possibly becoming a millionaire.

I have tried to argue that any money spent on lotto is better saved but apparently that is too boring and there is some romantic idea about possibly winning the lottery which is exciting. Yeah I agree, getting a couple of million overnight would be great, but statistically that seems remote.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre

devdev said:


> Nice one @Reinvanhardt ! This looks tons better than the first few sites I checked from google.
> 
> Seems to me like this whole lotto thing is actually just a scam used to take money from citizens, and targets those who don't really have any spare money in the first place with promises of a 1 in x million chance of possibly becoming a millionaire.
> 
> I have tried to argue that any money spent on lotto is better saved but apparently that is too boring and there is some romantic idea about possibly winning the lottery which is exciting. Yeah I agree, getting a couple of million overnight would be great, but statistically that seems remote.


Remote! That is a big euphemism!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

devdev said:


> Nice one @Reinvanhardt ! This looks tons better than the first few sites I checked from google.
> 
> Seems to me like this whole lotto thing is actually just a scam used to take money from citizens, and targets those who don't really have any spare money in the first place with promises of a 1 in x million chance of possibly becoming a millionaire.
> 
> I have tried to argue that any money spent on lotto is better saved but apparently that is too boring and there is some romantic idea about possibly winning the lottery which is exciting. Yeah I agree, getting a couple of million overnight would be great, but statistically that seems remote.



Yeah this site is also very gimmicky, although it works simply and conveniently. To me it's just a lot of people sharing their money. Everyone puts in a little bit and someone takes home the lot (and the govt takes a slice). Statistically your chance to win is basically zero but it's fun and even a little exciting to blow 5 or 10 bucks a week like this. I should do it more, in fact, I'll play now... lol!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Often wondered what the statistics are or at least the probabilities of winning lotto vs winning a slot machine jackpot.

Seems to me that lotto is potentially less cash, although I am not sure. My maths is pretty screwed up, so don't know for certain. Would suspect there are less variables in the slots, but there is more financial investment for your winning combination to come up.

Also, on lotto website they talk about hot and cold balls. I've had both, and can't say I enjoyed either sensation

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ibanez

There is a website called "the Lotter". Also can download the app to iPhone. Apparently they are trustworthy-at least from the reviews I've seen on the web (did a lot of research but caveat emptor)..they cover many lotteries worldwide including the SA one. Also the large lotteries like Powerball in the US.I plan to take a flutter at some stage and will let you know how it turns out. Either I'll not be buying a few new Innokin 30's or alternatively will mail you pics from the hammock on the desert island I just bought...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

Playing lotto is for those who are bad at maths 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lottery_mathematics

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## johan

Well said @CraftyZA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

The chances of winning on a slot machine (if the machine is not rigged - generally not rigged at your smaller independent casinos) would be greater than winning the lotto. 

As @CraftyZA link said, its a 1 in 13mil chance based on the permutations of the 6 winning numbers across a selection of 49 numbers.

The slot machine will be dependent on how many wheels there are and how many images there are on the wheel and if the images are in any way duplicated on the wheel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I play the US and UK Lottery despite the silly odds... it's a licence to dream. Can you imagine how many peoples lives you could change if you won US$150 million plus? I know a few peoples bonds and debts that could be paid off and I could buy everyone on the forum a Provari or two with a few Nautilus Tanks each!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Rob I think the following sums up the different viewpoints:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael

Don't you need to be a citizen to play the UK and US lotteries?


----------



## Rob Fisher

johanct said:


> Rob I think the following sums up the different viewpoints:
> 
> View attachment 2429



Big time! I'm a combination Realist and Optimist!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rex_Bael said:


> Don't you need to be a citizen to play the UK and US lotteries?



Not if you use this web site. http://www.playhugelottos.com/

See their FAQ.


----------



## johan

Rex_Bael said:


> Don't you need to be a citizen to play the UK and US lotteries?



No anybody can play


----------



## Rex_Bael

Interesting, I always thought there was a limitation.


----------



## BhavZ

Rex_Bael said:


> Interesting, I always thought there was a limitation.



The limitation comes into play if you win. SA will charge you heavy tax for bringing in foreign cash.


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> The limitation comes into play if you win. SA will charge you heavy tax for bringing in foreign cash.



That's a problem I'm OK with!  Actually not really but I'll learn to live with it.


----------



## Rex_Bael

Half of a 190 million Euros is still a crapload of money


----------



## johan

There are many ways around such a "nice problem to have"


----------



## BhavZ

johanct said:


> There are many ways around such a "nice problem to have"


True

If you dont bring the cash into the country then you wont be charged.


----------



## johan

BhavZ said:


> True
> 
> If you dont bring the cash into the country then you wont be charged.



Thats 1 of many ways


----------



## BhavZ

johanct said:


> Thats 1 of many ways


LOL.. true..


----------

